# Facebook?



## Stev0623 (Nov 29, 2010)

How many TFOs are on FB? Is there a TFO FB page?

So many acronyms!


----------



## jackrat (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes and yes


----------



## Kristina (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=22952330288


----------



## Josh (Nov 29, 2010)

Become a fan on Facebook! You can also click to "Like" TFO on the portal page


----------



## Kristina (Nov 29, 2010)

I am too, obviously... Since my name is already common knowledge, you can find me under Kristina Duda. However, if anyone friend requests me, put TFO and your username in the message, or I won't accept it.


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 29, 2010)

I had no idea. just joined the group.


----------



## Laura (Nov 29, 2010)

I am both.. :-0


----------



## matt41gb (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm on there too. [email protected]

-Matt


----------



## cocolove (Nov 30, 2010)

I am too, obviously... Since my name is already common knowledge, you can find me under Kristina Duda. However, if anyone friend requests me, put TFO and your username in the message, or I won't accept it.


----------



## Shelli (Nov 30, 2010)

Jaba spends some time on Facebook the link is in my sigi, then you can choose to 'like' her page to keep up with her & whatever it is she's doing at any given moment..


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 30, 2010)

guess I'll add that my email is [email protected]


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm on facebook  [email protected] like Kristina said if you are going to friend me send me a message with you username


----------



## t_mclellan (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=626454598


----------



## Angi (Nov 30, 2010)

I am too Friend me! Angi Schirer. Make sure I know you are a TFO person.


----------



## jackrat (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm Jeff Scott.Profile pic is a timber rattler.Make sure I know you're TFO.


----------



## REXANNismyprettygirl (Nov 30, 2010)

I joined the facebook page  how fun!


----------



## Neal (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm on facebook, but I really only go on there to play Farmville. Yeah, I'm a nerd, so what? If anyone wants to be my 'Neighbor' look me up!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2010)

I got hit by computer virus three times this year. Since I closed my facebook account and don't go there anymore, things have been just fine, thank you very much!!


----------



## terryo (Nov 30, 2010)

I lost a good friend that I've had for 22 years because she misinterpreted the meaning of my post on someone's face book page. That's it for me. Most people I know who are on face book only go on to spy on other people. I hate face book now.


----------



## Josh (Nov 30, 2010)

[email protected]!


----------



## Neal (Nov 30, 2010)

terryo said:


> I lost a good friend that I've had for 22 years because she misinterpreted the meaning of my post on someone's face book page. That's it for me. Most people I know who are on face book only go on to spy on other people. I hate face book now.



That's why I only go on there for games.


----------



## Missy (Nov 30, 2010)

Im on FB [email protected] Friend me but let me no your TFO.


----------



## Cameron (Nov 30, 2010)

i just found joined the tortoise forum on facebook. 

Cameron Young


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 30, 2010)

terryo said:


> I lost a good friend that I've had for 22 years because she misinterpreted the meaning of my post on someone's face book page. That's it for me. Most people I know who are on face book only go on to spy on other people. I hate face book now.



I am seeing the bad side of Facebook lately. I'm sorry this happened to you 
There has been so much drama in my group of friends lately and people just get pissed at things they see on FB. I'm considering deleting mine (maybe temporarily?)
Plus I'm always interpreting things the wrong way- Facebook really isn't a good thing for me to have, ha.
I am kind of nosey though and I like finding things out


----------



## Becki (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/becki.walkowiak

I'm on FB!


----------



## jobeanator (Nov 30, 2010)

im on it too.. [email protected] or my name joby wasilenko. let me know if u send me a friend request that your from tortoise forum!


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 30, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> I'm on facebook, but I really only go on there to play Farmville.



Don't lie, Neal.... I have inside access to your Facebook page. You get on there to keep tabs on old girlfriends. It's ok, I do it too.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, really, people actually take Facebook THAT seriously, that they are getting into fights and breaking up friendships over it?

I talk to my friends, play games, and make funny status quotes. It sounds to me like the "drama" is coming from people flat out being over-dramatic. Generally people like that bring their own trouble no matter where they are. Sheesh.

I friended a few people, now I am not sure if that was a good idea. I typically post my drinking escapades on there, and it might color your opinions of me....


----------



## zoogrl (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm on fb, [email protected] and on the forum page too


----------



## Neal (Nov 30, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Neal Butler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on facebook, but I really only go on there to play Farmville.
> ...



lol, they all blocked me. Believe me I tried. What's funny Tyler is that ever since I friended you I keep getting requests from chicks with nude pictures.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 30, 2010)

Um, wow.


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 1, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> lol, they all blocked me. Believe me I tried. What's funny Tyler is that ever since I friended you I keep getting requests from chicks with nude pictures.



Was that a complaint? It's been a while since I had any nude friend requests. At least the spam ones.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Dec 1, 2010)

Here mine is, right now I look like a Crazy Santa

www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000273802322

Or just look up [email protected]


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 1, 2010)

im on facebook u get friend me but make sure TFO is put in the message box.. my user name is nathalie samuelian bigon


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 1, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Wow, really, people actually take Facebook THAT seriously, that they are getting into fights and breaking up friendships over it?
> 
> I talk to my friends, play games, and make funny status quotes. It sounds to me like the "drama" is coming from people flat out being over-dramatic. Generally people like that bring their own trouble no matter where they are. Sheesh.
> 
> I friended a few people, now I am not sure if that was a good idea. I typically post my drinking escapades on there, and it might color your opinions of me....



Over-dramatic is the perfect word to describe my group of friends. They all really just need to grow up.

And I know what you mean about the drinking escapades. Sometimes I forget I'm "friends" with my conservative relatives...my status last Sunday was "now I remember why I stopped drinking vodka"
and my CREEPY 65-year old uncle "liked" it and sent me a message asking if I had a little headache...eek


----------



## Neal (Dec 1, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Neal Butler said:
> 
> 
> > lol, they all blocked me. Believe me I tried. What's funny Tyler is that ever since I friended you I keep getting requests from chicks with nude pictures.
> ...



No complaints , yeah they're just spam though.


----------



## abra (Dec 1, 2010)

Rambo has facebook  it's in my signature, if you want to add me just look for Abra Rambo under the people who liked his page or just search Abra Rambo just make sure I know your from the forum  I usually don't accept people I don't personally know but I'll make an exception for TFO!


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 1, 2010)

abra said:


> I usually don't accept people I don't personally know but I'll make an exception for TFO!



I think ya'll are crazy for adding _anyone_ you don't know. I don't even add people I slightly know. Neal kinda found a loophole so he got in LOL. I also go through my list about once a month and delete whoever I think isn't needed on there. High school friends that I haven't seen in 10 years? Gone. Siblings to my friends? Gone. Anyone who is openly a proud Obama lover? Not a chance LOL - I know they'll eventually get mad about the antics of my page, so I just leave them off to begin with. I don't have 200 friends in real life, so I limit my personal Facebook page to 200. Right now I have 181 (I just deleted 15).


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought anyone had to be approved by you to be a "friend." How did they get on there without your approval?


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 1, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I thought anyone had to be approved by you to be a "friend." How did they get on there without your approval?



To see your page (assuming it's a private page), they do have to be approved by you, but anyone can send a "request for friendship." I used to approve people I kinda knew (friends of friends), but I no longer do, and have cut many of those types of people off. I'm just not comfortable with people I don't really know seeing that much of my personal information, photos, and thoughts. 

I think Facebook is a great thing if set up right and used right (like I feel I'm doing), but to just add anyone, or let anyone in on that much of your personal information is asking for trouble. If you can't say what you want to say without offending someone, it takes the fun out of it, at least for me. My current status talks (sarcastically) about how I'm going to sunbathe nude since we're getting some 66 degree days coming up, and not to peek over my wall between 3:30 and 5 on Friday. To the people on my page, they think it's funny and aren't offended, but that's not the kinda stuff you would say if "everyone" could see it.


----------



## jackrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh,well it will be another 21 days before I can confirm any requests.My employers won't let us get on facebook on our off time anymore.


----------



## Neal (Dec 1, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Neal kinda found a loophole so he got in LOL.



Was it my spam man profile picture? That always get's em! Or Maybe you felt sorry for me cause I only have 175 friends, 20 of which are fake people to help me play facebook games. 

I think so far I made two of your cuts, so I'll keep 'likeing' all of your status's and writing on your wall to make sure I stay on.


----------



## Angi (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I wont request you Tyler because I don't like to be deleted, but you do make me laugh. I have fun posting and keeping up with what people are doing. I am a closet alcoholic so I don't post about drinking LOL! I hurt my back this weekend and can't do much, so right now I am very thankful for F/B and TFO.
I do have a couple of friends that will post stuff about unknown people talking behind their backs or other dumb stuff and I always think what the hell are you talking about and grow up. It is all fun for me.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 1, 2010)

Angi said:


> I am a closet alcoholic so I don't post about drinking LOL!



Seems like there are a few of us on here


----------



## Angi (Dec 1, 2010)

Terryo,
That is very sad You seem so sweet I can't imagine anyone getting mad at you.


----------



## Josh (Dec 2, 2010)

It'd be a huge help if everyone mentioned the 2011 Tortoise Calendar on their FB page!


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 2, 2010)

Josh said:


> It'd be a huge help if everyone mentioned the 2011 Tortoise Calendar on their FB page!



Just did


----------



## Angi (Dec 2, 2010)

Josh, Friend Me~ Angi Schirer and then send me a link or something about if. I have a few F/B friends that have torts that are not TFO member. I will incourage everyone to buy it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 2, 2010)

just use this link http://tortoiseforum.org/Forum-Order-your-2011-Tortoise-Calendar-Today


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 2, 2010)

well if anyone wants to be my friend i just put my facebook page up,i got one friend only, im from sacramento, search me- Daryl Deweese,im in the process of putting pictures up of my star tortoise,im a tattoo artist so at the moment all you will see picture wise is my art work.


----------



## Angi (Dec 3, 2010)

I will be your friend Did you just start on F/B. I would think in your line of work you would have lots of friends. My tattoo artist is also my sons baseball coach. I only have one tat, but want another.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 3, 2010)

well yeah i do have lots of friends but i have em all on myspace and id prefer to keep those there(i got tattoo pictures there too)i will prolly have more family on my facebook and now i guess my tortoise friends lol i will search you unless you beat me to it,i take it the easiest way to find sumone on facebook is to put in there email? everyone is putting up emails....i do everything from my phone(computers down)but its ok i should be able to do everything on it as much as i paid for it,it lets me get on my youtube acct,myspace,facebook,and TFO im jus limited as to wut i can do.


----------



## Jerseynox (Dec 3, 2010)

cool now we can play match the name to the member lol


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is anyone doing the facebook profile picture thing were you change it to a childhood cartoon character? If so what are you? I'm Misty from Pokemon  So if you try to friend me you ill see Misty  
Gotta Catch Them All Pokemon!!!!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm um, Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Becki (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm Betty from the Archies. Geez I'm old.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 10, 2010)

looking for FB friends my personal facebook is under [email protected]
I also run the foothill chapter CTTC page under [email protected]
I play frontier ville under my personal page and I am looking for more neighbors to play with. Thanks.


----------

